# Northwave Dolomites Mountain Shoes



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

would anyone who owns these shoes care to give quick review? i cant find any opinions on them anywhere.


----------



## eb5 (Jun 30, 2010)

I had a tough time finding reviews on the Northwave Dolemites also (none actually), but decided to take the risk in buying them b/c of the good price $99 (normally $119-$168) w/free delivery. I purchased the shoe primarily because it offered vibram and goretex which are two nice features to have in the area I ride (northeast).

I have wide feet and normally wear 9.5-10 (U.S.) in shoes/sneaks. I went ahead and ordered the 9.5 (42) size and to my surprise the fit is perfect. I have to say the first thing I noticed was the comfort in the shoe, they are light and don't feel too stiff which is perfect for those HAB moments :thumbsup:. Another feature of the shoe is recessed area where the cleat is installed, unlike my other shoes the cleat does not make contact w/ the ground when I walked around in them. Overall I'm really happy with this shoe, especially at the price I got them for. I'll give this a follow-up review once I use them on my next ride. I hope this small review helps those on the fence on buying this shoe.


----------



## eb5 (Jun 30, 2010)

***correction on this shoe, it does not offer gortex like as I mentioned above. Nonetheless it's still a great shoe.


----------



## AZTtripper (May 3, 2006)

So it's been a couple of months, still happy?

Hows the width?

I need to get something soon and these look good.


----------

